# VHS Horror Movies



## Lostboymike (Mar 23, 2014)

I went to a used bookstore at the mall today. They had two of my favorite movies there in VHS format. I have a VCR, but rarely use it. I have these two movies on DVD and Blu Ray. As a collector, I would have bought them, but, I want to save money. I think they were five bucks each, which is a little high for VHS. They had both of these at Walmart for 5 bucks each on DVD, and I even saw them for a similar price for Blu Ray. So, I couldn't justify buying them on VHS, even though it would round out my collection.
View attachment 194653


----------

